# What age can I use the Exersaucer



## BurgundyElephant

I just bought an Evenflo Exersaucer (NOT a walker) for my baby. I need to have a place where he can be entertained for a short amount of time. I'm a big babywearer, but I don't like to have him in a carrier while cooking or when I'm in the shower.









Anyway - he's seven weeks old, so he doesn't have a lot of spinal strength. So it's in the garage until he's ready - when do you think it's ok to use it?


----------



## Ammaarah

We put our daughter in it for like 2 minutes a day at three months. I know the directions say not until 4 months and sitting independently, but I sat right next to her and she liked to look at all the colorful stuff and play a bit. But I didn't put her in it for longer than a couple minutes until she was more than 4 months old. I think they're great for a few minutes now and then.

For the shower thing, have you thought about getting a bouncy seat? That's the little "baby container" that's gotten the most mileage at our house, and since you can't really stick him in the saucer for a few more months, that's a long time without a shower.


----------



## coloradoalice

I think it's best to wait until they have good head control, probably between 3 and 4 months. I think that's when my dd started using hers, and it's when I plan to drag it out again for ds!!


----------



## alicia622

We put G in his exersaucer at around three months. He is a very strong baby and had pretty good head control at the time. He didn't get interested in the toys till about 4-4.5 months and now is usually pretty excited to be in it.


----------



## LittleYellow

We tried at 4 months and then they only liked to chew on the seat or look up and talk to the light. They liked thier gymini better then and I was still able to leave one on/in the gymini while I changed the others diper bc they wouldn't roll away.

They became interested in the toys at 5 months - but we have old ones without many toys (yea!!) so we also used alot of our own toys/household objects for them to explore there too.

Now at 8 months they like standing outside the exersaucers and holding on to the edge. They will still sit inside long enough to change a diaper or for me to have a quick breakfast.


----------



## TiredX2

According to Evenflo, 4 months til walking (and 30 inches).

They need to basically be able to sit supported for the length of time they will be in there.


----------



## OnTheFence

My daughter was about four months old. She loves hers!


----------



## Sharlla

We started using a walker at 3 months but didn't get an excersauser until he was about 6 months. He didn't like it that much though (couldn't get around in it)


----------



## MCPM

Does anyone know how to get an XSCR that is simple? I know, sounds like an oxymoron. I think my babe will like it, but I don't want all those hideous colors/lights/sounds. I checked ebay but shiooing is so much bc they are big.


----------



## Sharlla

Maybe at a second hand kids shop? I've seen many of the older models that didn't have a bunch of electronic toys on them


----------



## BurgundyElephant

Thank you for all of the answers, everyone.

I bought this one used off Craigslist for $20. It's simple, but that's what I wanted. Only one thing makes noise.









I will wait to put him in it. My older girls try and pick up the gymmat (while he's on it) so I haven't used that much. We do have an Aquarium Bouncer and he enjoys that, but again, I have to be right there so the girls don't try and pull him out of it.







I baby wear pretty much most the time. I think the Exersaucer will work well when he's older to keep him entertained while I do the things I can't while holding him.


----------



## alicia622

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCPM*
Does anyone know how to get an XSCR that is simple? I know, sounds like an oxymoron. I think my babe will like it, but I don't want all those hideous colors/lights/sounds. I checked ebay but shiooing is so much bc they are big.

It's funny you say this because a friend let us borrow hers and it's an older model with maybe three small toys and a big surface to put stuff on. Well DH didn't think it was good enough so he insisted on getting one with all the bells and whistles. That said, it's nice and all the toys can be removed so you wouldn't have to have ten different items attached to it at all times and only one item makes an electronic sound.


----------



## veganf

It's not age but developmental readiness that matters. My first son could hold himself up well enough to use it at 3 months. My second son could have probably used it at birth, though we waited until he was 2 months old, and then had to raise it to a higher setting already because his legs were being squished. But many babies aren't ready until 6 months. Just make sure his feet touch, knees can bend, and that he can support his head and weight on his legs.

- Krista


----------

